# Not sure how to quote?



## Roc (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not sure how you pull individual quotes out of a piece when you're reviewing it on mythic scribes. I can quote the whole thing, but can't take just like one sentence or two.

could someone explain how to do this?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ireth (Nov 14, 2012)

Just go to "reply with quote" as usual, then have a look at the tags surrounding the quote. You can copy and paste them to divide up the quote into sections, or select and delete parts you don't need. Like this:

[ QUOTE=Roc;77050]I'm not sure how you pull individual quotes out of a piece when you're reviewing it on mythic scribes. I can quote the whole thing, but can't take just like one sentence or two.

could someone explain how to do this?[/ QUOTE]

Here I just bumped the closing "quote" tag up to the end of your second paragraph, then deleted the rest. The spaces I put in so you can see the actual tags. Hope this helps.


----------



## wordwalker (Nov 15, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Just go to "reply with quote" as usual, then have a look at the tags surrounding the quote. You can copy and paste them to divide up the quote into sections, or select and delete parts you don't need.



Right. 

A related trick is, to quote from multiple people:

Set up one quoting-Reply (trimming it or not). But instead of clicking the Post button, select and copy your complete post (quote-tags and all), and Cancel the post.



Roc said:


> how to do this



Then start a Reply off of the other quote and paste your original quote-post material into that. Rinse and repeat if needed (hopefully not too much), before Posting the total.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 15, 2012)

wordwalker said:


> Right.
> 
> A related trick is, to quote from multiple people:
> 
> ...



An easier way to do this is just to click the multi-quote button (to the right of the Reply With Quote button; it looks like a speech bubble with quotation marks and a plus sign) on each post you want to multi-quote from, and then hit "Reply to Thread".


----------



## wordwalker (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, that too...


----------

